

Ask HN: Why doesn't Mac have an 'uninstall' function for unwanted programs? - andrewhillman

Just got a macbook air and I don't understand why the OS doesn't have a simple removal tool to uninstall programs. Can anyone reco an app that removes unwanted programs - entirely.
======
win_ini
Macs are a bit smarter than what you're used to - the application itself is
contained (usually) in a single file...just move the app to the trash. You're
done. Maybe empty the trash.

~~~
whichdan
That, and it helps to double-check /Library/Application Support/ and
~/Library/Application Support/ for any stragglers.

------
philiphodgen
AppCleaner is a useful and free app that will uninstall programs properly.
AppZapper is a useful app that costs money and will do the same thing.

~~~
andrewhillman
thx

------
chunkbot
Just drag and drop the icon into the trash.

